# Is anyone not concerned about this?



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone.....

I have been a member of this site for some time now and I have a recent concern that I have noticed has garnered little or no attention to most on this site. Either that or we are all waiting with baited breath. I ask all of you this.

Is anyone worried about the whole North Korea situation? They can apparently reach only half of the United States with an untested rocket, but the threat is still there. With Russia obviously taking the polar opposite side of the USA, and China actually preaching tolerance and negotiation, this is still progressively getting worse on a daily basis.

North Korea Develops Long-Range Sub Nuke

Personally I think that I am more worried about the fallout if other countries are attacked. NK can reach Austrailia, Hawaii, and I think that just giving another nuclear state like Iran a reason to push a button as well.

Any comments?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I do believe your concerns are valid. North Korea could escalate causing intervention by other countries and conflicts between these larger countries.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I am concerned being that i live by a navy base.but then i think we got a pretty good chance to turn north korea into a parking lot before they even fire first misile.hopefully I'm right.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm concerned. Kim Jong Un is a nut. I don't think he sees the world as it is.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I am concerned, but not overly so. This latest rhetoric is part of a long standing pattern of saber-rattling NK engages in to scare aid out of the rest of the world. They know they can do it, because China will never turn on them. 

I will be genuinely concerned if the Chinese cut ties with NK. Then they will strike out in desperation.

If there is war, and if China stays out of it, the active fighting will be over within two months. Chinese or Russian involvement will be a worst case scenario.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats my big concern,it not NK,we'd mop the floor with them in the blink of an eye.My fear is who else is gonna jump in and on who's side?Theres alot of "major players" in this game NK is playing which concerns me of sparking off a world war.Only this time it won't be conventional warfare.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Please study the North Korean history of his father, for the kid really has no other practical experience. His father "raped" BJ Clinton and our love fest for Billy Jeff is such that he got away with it. Hence the boy plans to do the same to obama. I can't even blame the kid - why not - rattle your sabre big and mighty, then behind the scenes offer up a "peace deal' that makes obama look like a champ - do this just prior to the 2014 elections to help little bo bama and the pay off will be grand. Just watch, Kimmy is playing the bama fiddle to a "T"


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not worried. I don't think China would allow it. They wouldn't like the fallout from a retaliatory strike and their economy depends on selling crap to the US.


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

grinder37 said:


> Thats my big concern,it not NK,we'd mop the floor with them in the blink of an eye.My fear is who else is gonna jump in and on who's side?Theres alot of "major players" in this game NK is playing which concerns me of sparking off a world war.Only this time it won't be conventional warfare.


Thats what my main concern is.....who's to say that Iran doesnt start something and brings in Israel, which in turn brings in most of the mideastern states.....and so on, and so on......


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

my only concern is as stated above. I am afraid we would be vulnerable opening up another war front. If someone has any plans of invasion we would be in for it. But I don't think its likely. Too many lives would be lost.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

There wasn't really an end to the Korean "conflict", so who's to say that the spawn of Kim Jong (mentally) Il wouldn't start something by invading South Korea, either by ground or by missles strikes? What would happen next is anyone's guess. It wouldn't be pretty, though.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Cause israel would probably just nuke Tehran and be done with it. As we learned when Saddam went down the others will get in line after one is dealt with properly.



sbasacco said:


> Thats what my main concern is.....who's to say that Iran doesnt start something and brings in Israel, which in turn brings in most of the mideastern states.....and so on, and so on......


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I think China is fed up with their unruly lap dog chewing on the furniture, and crapping in the house. North Korea has always relied on China's gazzillion man conscripted army to back them up. I don't think China will step in so long as their is a behind closed doors agreement for no other nation to occupy what's left of North Korea, except them, when all is said and done. China has a cash and milk cow in the US and it is simply NOT in their interest to have NK lob a nuke at any one in the Pac Rim.

Don't think for a second a ground invasion across the DMZ will catch the South Koreans flat footed either. There might be a slight delay in retaliation, but it will be there. While there is no love lost between South Korea and Japan, each understands they need each other when it comes to North Korea. Korea is a moutainous unforgiving region and making a rapid advance is very difficult to do. With air support from South Korean bases, Japan, and Guam an invading force is in for a bad day.

I imagine there are quite a few conventional cruise missles with recent software updates in the region as well.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm concerned only because I fear nobama will get us involved in a shooting war, but only to keep American soldiers out of this country and with the hopes he can get more American soldiers killed or injured and increase our debt. Nk has not done any more to the U.S. than any other country. They have made threats, just like Iran and all we do is increase the problem with BS actions and counter threats. NK is talking about nukes. That's not something you play games with and you sure as hell don't send troops where they can be targets for nukes and we shouldn't make idle threats. If NK wants a war, we should make it one sided and no questions asked,but we should not wait til they strike first. Pull all American troops out of harms way and give NK an ultimatum, then follow through with it, period.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

The two things to NOT do, at least publicly, is to either back them into a corner or shame them with an ultimatum which edges them toward a put up or shut up scenario. This is an Asian culture, and the "Saving Face" thing carries some weight.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

These threats by North Korea are very common and also are timed to test the mettle of newly elected Presidents in South Korea. The restarting of plutonium reactors is troubling, but it will take two to three years to restart, and then can only produce enough plutonium to make one bomb a year. They are estimated to have six to eight highly enriched uranium bombs. But they are ramping up those efforts.

They still have a major delivery method problem, and they also have no miniaturized warheads yet.

They cannot really invade the South successfully even with 700,000 troops massed on the border. We have theater nuclear weapons there (nuclear land mines) that would annihilate an attack by ground if they also used nukes in a first strike, and we would have air superiority very quickly, not to mention the ability to use precision satellite guided and laser guided munitions. 

North Korea versus the USA is a complete wipeout - a chihuahua against a pack of wolves. It would be over after the first yelp.

They do have the ability to enter the USA with nuclear devices in backpacks (just like our own nuke land mines) which could be pre-positioned and simultaneously detonated in major population centers. 

That is worth worrying about, and is our Government's biggest fear....

An all out exchange would wipe North Korea out - a surprise attack could severely damage the USA.

That is why we should pay attention. And some of us really are....


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Im sorry CA, but I am really hoping Feinstein, Reid and Pelosi, get killed, in a small nuke blast from North Korea.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not to concerned . Been there. NK is blowing smoke. If they try anything now it would be smoke.
Sleep well the US military not Obama has your back


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

alterego said:


> Im sorry CA, but I am really hoping Feinstein, Reid and Pelosi, get killed, in a small nuke blast from North Korea.


And could we add Barbara Boxer, just to make sure we get all the knuckleheads inside the tent before it collapses?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> They still have a major delivery method problem, and they also have no miniaturized warheads yet.
> 
> They cannot really invade the South successfully even with 700,000 troops massed on the border. We have theater nuclear weapons there (nuclear land mines) that would annihilate an attack by ground if they also used nukes in a first strike, and we would have air superiority very quickly, not to mention the ability to use precision satellite guided and laser guided munitions.
> 
> ...


I am not worried about NK by itself, the guy is a moron. It's hereditary. I'm not worried about China backing them either. China owns a good portion of the US starting with our debt. WHAT DOES concern me is Russia and Iran. Russia would like nothing better than to wipe out the US. NK and Iran are just crazy enough to try it. With Russia supplying and backing both, I could see Russia waiting in the background until the battle is started and then stepping in to finish it.

The Bible did predict WW3 and the US has no role in the end times. Russia and Iran are major players here too.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

yes yes you are correct, Barbara would be a good add to the list. Dennis Rodman and Michael Moore just came to mind as well.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Dennis "Oddman" should have stayed in rehab....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't think China would back the moron. I just found this link on another board.

North Korea's Nuclear Talk Is Making China Very Nervous - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

US goes down so does everyone. We don't even consider the DPRK as a nuclear state. I know one thing though. If they keep knocking on the door and want to try to keep playing this game It would only take a few drones and the push of a button. We have two destroyers miles away from them. I know their leader may not be the most logical man but this nuclear bargaining card is even tiring their allies in China. Hopefully it all ends peacefully.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The main worry is what China and Russia will do, not North Korea as we could whip their ass so fast it would be hard to say exactly when they were whipped. They've been looking to stand together for a long time now and decrease the US influence in the world. I don't put faith in either sitting on the side line like others do if we actually come to force use. NK is too close and either should in no way like a conflict that close and even the possibility of nuclear weapons being used close to their mainland. China's got a major investment in us yes, but in the long term our economy looks like it could crash hard and we default on our loans.

In that aspect I could see them wanting their money back and taking it by force in trade of land and resources, whether ours or of those we protect. They've been gearing up for a long time now, and even though they still don't match our technological ability it could always come to a head. Sometimes fights come where you know the other guy is bigger, stronger and faster, but you've got to fight and kick his ass by any means possible. Our back door is still open in part for someone to sneak in and damage our infrastructure face to face while attacking from other fronts. There are lots of countries who are tired of our influence and wouldn't mind a change. The change being us out of the picture of course on a major level. It's why they've been building their military. They train as us as their enemy in all war games. Work to defeat our military. Build weapons to get past our weakpoints. You don't do that and put the money they have into it without a goal in mind. 

If such a conflict does start it will be WWIII and the world as we know it will be gone. Many will get into it knowing they've got to pick a side or possibily be eaten later if the winner isn't us. If we're not here anymore and China and Russia stand out as the major leaders in the world, the leading super powers with no one to stand up to them, I wouldn't put a worthless dollar on them not becoming bullies towards other countries who stood against them. Taiwan would be hit the same time as we're engaged and their leaders turned into asstoys for China's humping pleasure. Japan would be hit and wishing they could just dress up in Cosplay again, play devaint gameshows, watch anima and act like nothings happening. It won't be a funfilled time for anyone.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Think it would be well to look at what hasnt yet been done by the little man. It is my understanding that the joint factory (South Korean run with NK labor located in NK ) is still running with the south korean management folks still going to work on the train each day.

Kind of makes you wonder just how serious it really is. Course my info is a couple of days out of date


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not think the Russians will step into the mess in North Korea. Why would they? They have nothing to gain by becoming involved. If Ivan wants to cause heartburn in the US he is far better off waiting for a month or so until the next summit in Kazakhstan with Iran. From the Ivan's perspective, why step into the middle of a blood feud in North Korea to win the favor of a couple million starving norks, when he can wait a month and ride in like a white knight for Iran and win the favor of a billion screaming Muslims?

Also, I do not think China will do much other than scream and shout a lot. They are as frustrated with the little turd as we are. Since the norks tested their last nuke last February, the Chinese have shut down most of the manufacturing they were sending to North Korea. They have also suspended work on the new train they were building to Pyongyang. I think all of the troops China has recently shifted to their southern border are there more to keep the norks in North Korea than they are to keep the Americans out.

In my opinion, North Korea is just a side show and most of the players do not care what happens with it. The main event is Iran and the upcoming summit is going to determine how that plays out. Let's hope Secretary of State Frankenstein is up to the task.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I am not worried about NK by itself, the guy is a moron. It's hereditary. I'm not worried about China backing them either. China owns a good portion of the US starting with our debt. WHAT DOES concern me is Russia and Iran. Russia would like nothing better than to wipe out the US. NK and Iran are just crazy enough to try it. With Russia supplying and backing both, I could see Russia waiting in the background until the battle is started and then stepping in to finish it.
> 
> The Bible did predict WW3 and the US has no role in the end times. Russia and Iran are major players here too.


IF, . . . and I emphasize the "if" factor, . . . this is any thing more than a demented little moron with no qualifications or intelligence (not talking about Obama here, . . . though he qualifies), . . . then Inceptor's last statement may be the key to it all.

Even one "lucky" EMP strike over the USA could cause enough world wide distraction / disturbance, that the devil could break out, and who knows where it would wind up?

As an example, . . . no one has ever given any serious thought that the 9/11 morons knew that putting a plane into the towers would cause them to collapse as they did. The collapse was not predicted or even intended. It just happened.

Conversely, . . . at Pearl Harbor, . . . Japan's worst fear came true when the pilots reported that not even one of the carriers was in port, . . . only the battle wagons. Yamamoto cried himself to sleep over that one.

One idiot move, . . . by one imbecel, . . . can have catastrophic results, . . . and between the total IQ in NK, . . . Iran, . . . and the White House, . . . all bets are off. If there ever were three true to life "stooges", . . . well, . . . curly's in the white house, . . . and even if the script is written, . . . they may not be smart enough to flollow it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

alterego said:


> Im sorry CA, but I am really hoping Feinstein, Reid and Pelosi, get killed, in a small nuke blast from North Korea.


Hey guys (& girls). Everyone in this country is entitled to their opinion ( now matter how stupid it is, I use the word stupid here because my mama never did like me using bad language). These same people have the right under the Constitution to speak their mind. Too bad they don't seem to understand that same document confirms our right (not privilege as they seem to think) to own firearms. It doesn't say anything about hunting. In 1939 or 1936, sawed off shotguns were declared illegal by the big court. In essence they said it had no use in the military. This seems to imply that our firearms should have some use as a military firearm. If I infer this correctly, what the Sam hell is all the rhetoric about. Shut the F*** up and be happy that so many of us have fought to preserve your right to free speech.

Now I here on the news that David Axelrod (former adviser to Obama) blames the NRA for the all the shooting in Chicago, even the gang shootings. That's like blaming the triple A motor club for drunk driving accidents!!!


----------

